# Flashing/upgrading my phone for the first time. Android 9 > 10. Got a few questions.



## mtosev (Feb 15, 2022)

Well I should first start with explaining the situation and what I want to do.
So I own a cheap Chinese phone called blackview A80Pro which came preinstalled with Android 9. An official upgrade to Android 10 is available from the manufacturer but upgrading to Android 10 via OTA isn't supported.
I got these files from their website and I'm wondering how should I proceed or what I have to do next to upgrade/flash my phone.
Pics of the files.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

